# #1> ASUS RT-N66U, RT-AC66U, EA-N66 Preview



## r4gs (Feb 20, 2013)

Playing an essential part in fulfilling the vision of a wireless-connected office or home are a slew of ASUS networking devices, which we shall be taking a closer look at in a series of articles, starting with this one.

The preview:
ASUS RT-N66U, RT-AC66U, EA-N66 Preview - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India

Video Preview:
Asus Routers [Unboxing & Preview] - YouTube


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 20, 2013)

DD-WRT on ASUS RT-N66U


----------



## nikon (Feb 21, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> DD-WRT on ASUS RT-N66U



Great router. Will love to buy one for my office.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 21, 2013)

I lone like the design of  EA-N66.


----------

